# Scours question



## LBFarms (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a question about scours. I have a goat who delivered twins a week ago. She did not get rid of all her afterbirth until 48 hours after kidding. I consulted the vet and he suggested to start her on Penicillin and he gave me some oxytocin.  I gave her a pretty heavy does of antibiotics (the bottle said 1 cc per 15 pounds of weight, so she is 150 lbs & I gave her 10 cc twice a day - later saw that this was the dose for CATTLE).  Well on a follow up with the vet he told  me that he thought that was a heavy dose for a goat, but he didn't seem to concerned& said it shouldn't hurt her. I then did some reading and found that that the goat dose is almost half of the cattle dose.  Anyway, I finished giving the last does of Penn yesterday and gave her some Pro-Bios.  Today - Major Scours!  I have put electrolytes in her water.  Should I do anything else or just keep giving the pro-biotics?  I also have Bovi-Sera & C&D Antitoxin. She is feeding two kids.  Thanks!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 22, 2013)

She needs wormed. Give her Ivermectin at 1cc per 40 pounds orally.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 22, 2013)

The antibiotic may have killed off all of the beneficial bacteria in the gut so continued probios sure wont hurt.


----------



## LBFarms (Feb 22, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> She needs wormed. Give her Ivermectin at 1cc per 40 pounds orally.


I'm thinking it's more the antibiotics - I' have never had a problem w/ worms, it's cold & dry here.  Gave Vit. B Complex shot, electrolytes  & probiotics so far.  If not improvement, will try worming.


----------

